# August Caption Comp - WINNER ANNOUNCED



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

Mum said no, but dad's a softy, so take a deep breath, keep quite and hang on

Cheers Dave


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

2010 model kingfisher, now comes with a free midget to clean your gear and fillet your fish after a session out. wavedance, doing what we can to make your fishing experience even better


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

We used to get into the drivein in the car boot!! Lets try the Fishing expo like this !!!!!!!


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

"Its not real comfortable dad,,i would rather ride up top"


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

You won't be smiling when I stuff the other 9 illegal immigrants in there with you!!
Navy won't give me a second look!!


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

how many times do you have to be told...NO you can't come fishing....


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

"As part of recommended safety procedure, dont forget to pack spare crew in case running repairs at sea are required"


----------



## fisherboy (May 4, 2009)

wow, wonder how long thats been in there.


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

" Who shaved my trunk monkey ? "


----------



## Brisfish (Jul 19, 2009)

You can never have a big enough shark bait


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

Gotta stop feeding the the bilge rats they're getting too big.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

And here was I, thinking that it was a bearing in my Diawa 3500BRi knocking, Shhhhhh, stay in there now, until I convince Mum I need a new reel.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

it's a boy !


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

SAFETY INSTRUCTIONS: _"To assist with positive flotation, put a small buoy in the forward hatch..."_


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

"we found this one in the front and another 3 in the back, they claim they paddled from Indonesia"


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

and if you don't eat your broccoli you can stay in there....


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

kelloggs new in packet toy?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

kinder surprise ?


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Hello!!! Is this Australia??

People smuggling done cheap.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

I bet that smile will vanish when he farts in there!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

"have you and mum stopped fighting yet ?"


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

dad, i told you a port-a-loo on a kayak was a bad idea and this is the last time i'm cleaning it for you


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

new hobie inboard drive


----------



## Brock200 (Mar 5, 2009)

We at BCF are now offering a free service to all those purchasing fish finders over 300 dollars for their kayaks, no longer do you need to consult forums flooding their boards with questions on the "optimal" transducer positioning, or method in which to mount it. Our highly trained employees will install them within the hour (not during midday nap time) even in the most hard to reach places to ensure you get the most from your fish finder!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

YAK MIDGET, the ultimate kayak tool.
Will fix anything.
Sizes available to fit most yaks.*

*_slim stealth models have a 2 week lead time_


----------



## FISHPEDDLER (May 12, 2007)

I'll be good! I'll be quiet! I won't take up much room! Can I come? Please can I come?


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

So the missus wants me to look after the kids while she goes shopping on a SUN hey.....Ok michelle, there is plenty of room, your next............In you get.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

"Are we there yet ???"


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Ok dad, pass me the ram mount backing and nuts......


----------



## PAINKILLER (Oct 20, 2008)

"Dad why am i in the LIve Bait Well?" :lol: 
Sorry about that young fella!
Cheers

Justin


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

The wife said I loved my yak way to much. Guess she was right :lol:


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

And the salesman said: "You bought it, he's your problem now".


----------



## Sensei (Jan 16, 2009)

Stork! naaa, Human mother, get real.The miracle of a Yakker birth, welcome to our world young one!


----------



## Alotta50 (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey dad, the fumes from the sounder install are great. Come smell!!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

The all new wavedance Kingfisher now with added Kids


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

Greeting's earthling, i see you have discovered my regeneration module. What year is this??...


----------



## kiwozi (May 8, 2009)

born again kayaker


----------



## kiwozi (May 8, 2009)

that reminds me its your birthday next week


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

I didn't think anything like this could happen to me....
I'm in a boat...........


----------



## kiwozi (May 8, 2009)

and this is where I keep my bouy


----------



## Discoman (Aug 1, 2009)

"Feed me, Seymour!"


----------



## Discoman (Aug 1, 2009)

...i need to cut back on the drink...

or maybe the fish bait was expired. must pack a lunch next time i go fishing


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

Its better then the suitcase and it comes with water views.


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

Every yak should have a mini me .....just for backup

cheers cruiser


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

Mr Holder didn't name his son 'Rod' for nothing.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Did somebody say live bait works the best?

Cheers, Pete


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

i THOUGHT SHE WAS A LITTLE NOSE HEAVY THIS MORNING!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

This will screw with the fishing inspector's head!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

You're smiling now - wait till I put the lid on!


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

After finally being found, Liam smiled when he realised he had just broken the Australian record for hide-and-seek...


----------



## ProSurfFisho (Aug 20, 2009)

So... You finnaly found how the Hobie Mirage Drive works....


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Wow :shock: Didn't really expect this one. Me and my yak thank you :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

